
The Supernova at the Bottom of the Sea (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/78/atmospheres/the-secret-history-of-the-supernova-at-the-bottom-of-the-sea-rp
======
saagarjha
> The only way to do that is to trace the debris they deposited on Earth by
> finding elements on our planet that are primarily fused inside supernovas.

Just pick up some metal off the ground ;)

